
Inspection of King Tut’s Tomb Reveals Hints of Hidden Chambers - diodorus
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/09/150928-king-tut-tomb-door-nefertiti-archaeology-egypt/
======
userbinator
Direct link to the paper: [http://www.egyptology-nz-
review.org.nz/Reeves.pdf](http://www.egyptology-nz-review.org.nz/Reeves.pdf)

The images show how much the paintings can obscure the surface detail, as
otherwise it's rather clear that part of the wall looks different in texture.

------
kyberias
It's amazing how they haven't already figured out a way to quickly validate
these claims.

